

Nintendo Wii U sales up 685% as Zelda Wind Waker HD hits shelves - ahsteele
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/gaming/nintendo-wii-u-sales-up-685-as-zelda-wind-waker-hd-hits-shelves-8878783.html

======
ahsteele
"However, it should be remembered that these estimations are relative, and
whilst a 685 per cent sales bump is an appealing figure, Nintendo has yet to
release details of exactly how many consoles are being sold."

Regardless the estimate is still encouraging after months of "what should
Nintendo do posts?"

